# Little Timmy gets a good scare...



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_...outube.com/get_still.php?video_id=kKGxaol4qws


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

LOL I've fallen victim to one of those!


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Just to let you folks know it is not one of thos "pop up and scare you pages", it is a video of a child getting the crap scared out of him by one though.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

If you make them cry, you done good.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm all for a good scare, but that kid is gonna some therapy!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

i saw this yesterday

it ****in' rules!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

those things get me every single time..lol and I know what is comming...lol
that poor kid....and the parent got the whole thing on video for the world to see...nice...not


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Don of the Dead,
Is someone you know?

Jeff


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Don of the Dead,
> Is someone you know?
> 
> Jeff


No, someone sent it to me and I'm just sharing the laughs, I'd never do that to my kid.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Don of the Dead said:


> No, someone sent it to me and I'm just sharing the laughs, I'd never do that to my kid.


I couldn't do it either, well I mean, I could do it, but would have put the camera down when the balling started.  I felt bad for him

Jeff


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I felt bad for him


It's good lung exercise, and it builds character.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I couldn't have done that to kid that young...but my sixteen year old is fair game


----------

